
Is BackPropagation Necessary? - sajid
http://deliprao.com/archives/191
======
_0ffh
Short answer: Of course it's not!

Slightly longer: The brain almost certainly does not use it, as BP uses
nonlocal feedback. Somehow the brain works anyway (well, for a given meaning
of "works" ;-), ergo: No BP needed.

